# Smoke On The Water - Hot Springs AR



## Kloset BBQR

We're off for Smoke On The Water in Hot Springs sometime early this afternoon. 101 teams have signed up for the contest.  I spent much of the day yesterday getting the meats and wood for the compeititon.  We seasoned the new pit and cooked some pretty good chicken and ribs.  The pit is incredibly easy to use.  It's kind of like zeroing in a rifle.  The firebox door has a small plate running accross the bottom that is spring loaded.  Once you get it tuned in there is no need to fiddle with it.  All adjustments from that point forward are made with the smoke stack and it is incredibly sensitive, very small adjustments will get you 25 degree temperature swings.  The pit is very fuel efficient.  I don't think we used more than 5 sticks of wood yesterday and we had the pit fired up for seven hours.  I had my logo transferred to a sign on the back of the pit and the artist Brenden Stubblefield did an incredible job with it.  It really looks great and the photos don't do it justice.  I look forward to showing it to a lot of the BBQ Central members next week at Oinktoberfest.  Here are a few pics that I took yesterday.


----------



## Bruce B

Great looking pit Dallas, good luck this weekend and I look forward to seeing you and the pit next weekend. Safe travels my friend!


----------



## Unity

Very nice, Dallas. Now go show 'em what you can do. 

--John


----------



## Diva Q

Great looking pit Dallas,

Can't wait to see it next weekend.


----------



## Adrienne1

Nice looking pit, Dallas . . . and you don't look half bad either!   

See ya next weekend!


----------



## Woodman1

You should stop in and visit both Gator and Bates while your there and start laying the groundwork for the pits you will eventually buy from them!!


----------



## Cliff H.

That is a sweet looking pit.  Can't wait to give it the white glove test.


----------



## Cookerme

Now that's a Mobile! congratulations Dallas.I'll settle for a rack of them ribs,looks like they about perfectly done.
Have to go break into the german leica forum and see what they saying about me the 2000 post troll!,,,  :roll:  ..ya can only take so much plastic fantastic from the uptight metal lederhosen bunch,,sheeeesh post a coupla 3200 iso photos from a plastic fantastic camera with a lense older than most of em and they get all bokhed up!..and bar ya for life.


----------



## Griff

That's a real beauty Dallas. I can't wait to see it next weekend.


----------



## Finney

Nice... real nice...........  8)


----------



## Rag1

You shpuld wear a tie and jacket to cook on that.
Good luck.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Is that a Lang???    

Looks good...what's next. :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Thanks for all the comments everyone.  We arrived safely in Hot Springs about an hour ago.  We'll be there when the gates open at 9 am tomorrow morning so we'll have plenty of time to set up and prep.  I'm looking forward to meeting Cliff.  We got some nice seasoned Texas pecan and hickory for tomorrow's contest.  I'll try to get a good night's sleep but I might just sleep in the truck.  I'm just a little worried about leaving the pit unattended overnight.

We didn't get down to Houston so I couldn't check out Gator or Bates, Woody.  They had warning signs in the Dallas area telling everyone not to travel to Houston because they were very short on fuel and you might get stranded.  It was tought to leave Texas.  Everyone is so friendly down there and totally in to BBQ.

We'll definitely put our best effort forward tomorrow and after that it's our fate is in the hands of the judges.  We'll be leaving immediately after the awards ceremony tomorrow.  I have to put in over 200 miles after the contest to have a chance to get home by Sunday night.  Hopefully Cliff can post our results or if Uncle Bubba is in I can give him a call and he can post the results.  If anyone in the Arkansas area wants to stop by and hang out, your more than welcome!

See you guys at Oinktoberfest next Friday!


----------



## Bruce B

I'd be more worried taking that pit to Oinktoberfest next week.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Bruce, next week it will be staying in the Big Green BBQ tent with me protected by two killer retrievers!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Great looking pit, Dallas!  Did you happen to ask Jamie why he doesn't return my phone calls and emails about being on the show for a segment...*THAT *is *NOT *good karma for him!   8)


----------



## Cookerme

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Great looking pit, Dallas!  Did you happen to ask Jamie why he doesn't return my phone calls and emails about being on the show for a segment...*THAT *is *NOT *good karma for him!   8)



Mr Geer must have caught an episode of the show,,i mean would you return your call and emails after listening to one of your shows Greg?


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

Great looking pit!  Can't wait to see it at the oink.


----------



## Diva Q

Other than Pellet Envy winning the GC again are there any other results anyone knows about ???


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Talked to Dallas last night.  He fininshed in the mid 50's and just missed a call in pork at 24(I think).  That comp is like the Jack with the level of competition there.  I'm picking Rod to win the Jack this year.  The Wade's finished RGC.


----------



## Cliff H.

I am having technical difficulties but I have a bunch of pics to load and video to edit.  Stay tuned for late afternoon entertainment.


----------



## Cookerme

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Talked to Dallas last night.  He fininshed in the mid 50's and just missed a call in pork at 24(I think).  That comp is like the Jack with the level of competition there.  I'm picking Rod to win the Jack this year.  The Wade's finished RGC.



Well of course DD BBQ finished in the middle of the pack,remember that new mobile is a virgin and was probably all shy for it's first competition,pretty sure will take a while before 
DD starts winning GC's.cmon no one took the winning it all comments seriously with a brand new cooker.
Was the GC winner cooking on his Geer again?


----------



## 1MoreFord

Candy Sue of BBQr's Delight has posted the results here:

http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/rbjbboard/messages/676569.html


----------



## Impailer

1MoreFord said:
			
		

> Candy Sue of BBQr's Delight has posted the results here:
> 
> http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/rbjbboard/messages/676569.html



Can someone post them here?  I don't have High Speed access for a few days and the above site blocks my Dial Up Provider.


----------



## Diva Q

Blazen BBQ -- Arkansas Challenge winner (highest points at both Pine Bluff and Hot Springs)

Contest paid down 20 in each category

CK:
20 Let's Kick Some Ash
19 Smokin' in Style BBQ
18 KC Can Crew
17 Ribs 4 U
16 Cajun Que Krewe
15 Pellet Envy
14 Munchin' Hogs
13 Blazen BBQ
12 Partners-N-Swine
11 Four Men and a Pig
10 Mason-Dixon Swine
9 Smokin in the Dark
8 Wild Wings
7 Wizards of Que
6 Redneck Diver
5 Learn2Q.com
4 Lotta Bull BBQ
3 4 Legs Up BBQ
2 Habitual Smokers
1 QUAU

RB:
20 K and K Kookers
19 Tater 2
18 Bad to the Bone
17 Blazen BBQ
16 Redneck Royalty
15 The Pork Jesters
14 Redneck Grillers
13 Rolling Pit BBQ
12 Ribs 4 U
11 Ritters BBQ
10 Smokin' Boys BBQ
9 Early Bird BBQ
8 Pellet Envy
7 Smokin' in the Dark
6 4 Legs Up BBQ
5 Connoisseurs of Fine Swine
4 J and J Redneck
3 Smokin Okies
2 TAT BBQ Team
1 BBQr's Delight

PK:
20 Blazen BBQ
19 Kick'n Back Kookers
18 Connoisseurs of Fine Swine
17 Let's Kick Some Ash
16 Slabs
15 Two Men and a Barbie
14 Laurie P's BBQ
13 Dirty Dog Cooking Team
12 Wizards of Que
11 Jeanie's Got Wood
10 Munchin' Hogs
9 Pork Patrol
8 Early Bird BBQ
7 Smokin' Guns BBQ
6 The Pork Jesters
5 Smokin' Okies
4 Delta Smoke
3 Pellet Envy
2 Ritters BBQ
1 Smoke on Wheels

BR:
20 K and K Kookers
19 JP Custom Smoke
18 Wild Wings
17 Smokin' Okies
16 QUAU
15 J and J Redneck
14 Laurie P's BBQ
13 One Slice at a Time
12 Block USA
11 The Smoking Hills
10 Delta Smoke
9 Pellet Envy
8 Naaman's Mustard
7 Early Bird BBQ
6 She Thinks my Slabs R Sexy
5 Habitual Smokers
4 Smokin' Guns BBQ
3 Ritters BBQ
2 River City Rub
1 Blazen BBQ

Overall:
10 Munchin' Hogs
9 The Pork Jesters
8 Habitual Smokers
7 Smokin' Guns BBQ
6 Early Bird BBQ
5 Delta Smoke
4 Ritters BBQ
3 Smokin' Okies
2 Blazen BBQ
1 Pellet Envy


----------



## 1MoreFord

Thanks for the full list Diva.  I wasn't on my home 'puter and was rushing to get out the door to deliver a youngster back to college.

BTW,  I had some of those jalapeno peanuts you sent CliffH and they're great. 8)  Are they available over the 'net?

Joe


----------



## Cliff H.

Ok folks.  Before my computer has a complete breakdown I want to get these pics up.

Dallas, 

It was a pleasure to meet you and your wife.  Thank you very much for letting my wife and I hang out with you and get a first hand look at what comp cooking is all about. 

Thru the night I asked a lot of questions.  Every time Dallas got up to check the pit or prep a catagory, I was right there with him and he never once told me to sit down and shut up. 

He may have thought it but he didn't say it.

Dallas' wife Donna is a true team member.  She prepped all the boxes and spent much time making sure that they were just right.  My wife told me that Donna normally runs the boxes but Dallas let me run the boxes this time.  That was an honor.

I really appreciate the experience and the opportunity to participate.   

I also met Joe aka 1MoreFord. I shared some good conversation with him as well.  

And now for your viewing pleasure :


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UWChYxbMetY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UWChYxbMetY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



[
Left to Right : Cliff H., Kloset BBQR and 1MoreFord.







At the end of the day Dallas went to hook on to his pit and get his arse out of Hot Springs.  I took a detour.


----------



## Unity

Thanks for the pics, Cliff. Looks like you had a great time. 

--John
(Nice pic with you and your granddaughters.   )


----------



## Cliff H.

I forgot the brisket pic.


----------



## Griff

Thanks for the pics Cliff.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

*We're back!*

Wow what a trip!  We're back but I'm exhausted.  I'm taking the day off of work today to recover from our vacation!

This was by far the biggest contest I had ever cooked in.  It was extremely well run and organized and had tremendous crowds and top notch entertainment for everyone!

We finished in the lower middle of the pack at 55th overall so we weren't exactly happy with our performance but we did beat 40 teams.  We almost got a call for pork (24th).  

Its a lot different cooking far away from home.  Thanks to Jamie Geer for helping us get our meat and wood and the great job he did making sure we had everything we needed for the contest.

Special thanks to Cliff and Joe (1 More Ford) for helping us out this weekend.  It was so nice to have friends helping us out and rooting us on from the forum.  We couldn't have done it without you.  

Cliff I hope you decided to get into competition BBQ and enter that contest in Mississippi!

Looking forward to next weekend and seeing everyone at Oinktoberfest!


----------



## 1MoreFord

Dallas,

Good to see your post.  I saw Cliff's post earlier.  Glad to know everyone has made it home safe.

Good to meet you and your wife, Cliff and his wife, and associate faces with your names.

Thanks to all of you very much for letting me hang around.  Learned a bunch from y'all and Cliff.  Hope I didn't get in the way too much.

Best of luck to you next weekend.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Great looking pit, Dallas!  Did you happen to ask Jamie why he doesn't return my phone calls and emails about being on the show for a segment...*THAT *is *NOT *good karma for him!   8)



Probably cause you're cooking on a Klose!  

Jamie mentioned to me that he'd be glad to be on your show.  Give him a call and set it up!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

How about Paul Kirk?  I have a contact with him but you'd probably be more interested in Steve Raichlin. :roll:


----------



## Diva Q

Well done Dallas, considering the amount of time you have travelled lately in addition to a new pit I think you should be very proud of your scores and allof your accomplishments. I think your food looked great and Iam sure it tasted great too.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> How about Paul Kirk?  I have a contact with him but you'd probably be more interested in Steve Raichlin. :roll:



I have emailed him a number of times...no response.   :roll:  :roll: 

Great job on your finish Dallas!!

FYI, I will be having Rod Gray on tonight to talk about the contest!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Well that probably explains it.  I believe the email address you have is his old work email address and he no longer works there!  Use the email address on his website:

txjgeer@aol.com


----------



## Greg Rempe

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Well that probably explains it.  I believe the email address you have is his old work email address and he no longer works there!  Use the email address on his website:
> 
> txjgeer@aol.com



Thanks D...but I have also left a number of phone messages as well...  

I will keep trying.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Greg,

I will PM you his cell phone number.  You may have an old number.


----------



## Cookerme

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Greg,
> 
> I will PM you his cell phone number.  You may have an old number.



Why not may him a current number?   8)


----------



## Kloset BBQR

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg,
> 
> I will PM you his cell phone number.  You may have an old number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not may him a current number?   8)
Click to expand...


? :?


----------



## Greg Rempe

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg,
> 
> I will PM you his cell phone number.  You may have an old number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not may him a current number?   8)
Click to expand...


Too many beers before typing I think, Dallas!!


----------



## Cookerme

Beer? I bought a tank of gas and ingredients for my lasagna,i ain't got money for beer!
You 2 are thicker than ketchup.


----------



## Woodman1

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Kloset BBQR":2gkdqdqu]Greg,
> 
> I will PM you his cell phone number.  You may have an old number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not may him a current number?   8)
Click to expand...


Too many beers before typing I think, Dallas!! [/quote:2gkdqdqu]

He's speakin "Canadian.


----------

